# My Sister's Web Site



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

My sister taught herself how to set up a web site for her Kennels. It's still a work in process. I'm pretty proud of her and I'd like you guys to check it out.

It's still a work in process but I think for someone who just learned how to turn on a computer a few short months ago and still calls me to find out how to change her screen resolution, she did a great job.

http://www.countrylanekennels.info/index.html


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice, a lot better than I could of done.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

The site is great! I will have to remember to check back in a few. I am interested to see what breeds she has and that is not on the site yet. Plus, I love to look at puppy pics. I have a black lab and eventually I would like to get a small companion dog. It is hard to find a breeder that doesn't just do mass breeding. I always look for someone who cares for the animals and gives them lots of attention so they are socialized, or at least on the way. I feel so sorry for puppies that are just left in pens with little to no human contact. Not good for them in soooo many ways.

Thanks for posting the site!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice  

Tessa


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

She is doing a great job, and should be proud.  But I'm sure you've told her that already.

can't go wrong with puppies.  You might want to warn her about those pesky devil dogs though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks,

She has just got the basics up.  She will have much more up soon.  She's been working on it pretty vigorously.  At the same time she's been teaching herself how to type with an on line typing tutor.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey 
Vamp - sure she is your sister?  That's a pretty classy website  

Well on second thought - you are pretty classy yourself - sometimes


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, she's my baby sister.  I don't know about the rest of it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great site Vampyre! Oh I love the adorable puppy! You have every right to be proud of your sister. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampi does she breed puggles?

I am trying to convince my DH that all I want for my birthday (May 27) is another furbaby. I love puggles and I bet one would be a great little brother for my mini werewolf Shadow   I bet if I told my DH that the breeder was the sister of a friend he would be more likely to get me one..


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice site, Vampy.  I'm sure you were available to give Lil' Sis some advice from time to time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Not for setting up her web site. I don't know how to do that. I never had a desire or need to do it.



> Vampi does she breed puggles?


I don't think she has any pugs to breed anymore. I'm not sure. There is an email address if you want to write her and I think her phone number is on there too....or I can just ask her tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice site!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampy -

Your little 'sis has done a great job of setting the site up. 

I can't wait until it's filled out a bit more   

Thanks for posting, 

Marci


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What a nice site.  Thanks for sharing, Vampy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm glad you all are enjoying the preview.  She has quite the can do spirit, unlike me.

She and her husband built their house.  They also built everyone of her Kennels, and planted a pecan orchard and all kinds of other projects.  

Once her house was built, she had a bare space on a wall in the living room.  Instead of buying a picture, she painted her own muriel on the wall and her husband framed it.  Even though it's mostly done, she still tinkers with it making tiny improvements.  She has never had any real training to do any of this stuff.  She just thinks of something she wants done and does it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaaawwwwww...I want a puppy.  Great job...you both should be proud.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

That is really nice. Ive been working on one of my own so i know just how hard it is to do. You can really be proud of her. She's doing a great job.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Awwww, fuzzy puppies.

She's doing a great job on her website!  Those things can be a bear, and tedious to boot.  Even though she's not done (and I can't imagine what the site will look like when she is), she's done a fantastic job. Way to go, Vampsister!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, but I didn't do anything.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You are her big brudder and give her moral support!  That  counts for something.

I can't do much and my big brudder gives me moral support


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like that site, looks like it has a lot of potential


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Right Vamp. . . you're a good brother. . . in contrast to V_A's. . . . .  

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice!  Especially for a first attempt.  I would suggest that she set up an email address with her domain name, eg., [email protected]  She'll probably even be able to have this forwarded to her personal email address if she wants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

The email idea is a good one.  I'm not sure if she'll know how to do that.  

She did some more work today.  The home page has a poem written by her other brother  and she has listed her breeds.  She still needs to add pictures and more.  It's coming along.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Her hosting company should have tools to set up email - most are pretty user-friendly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah you did; just gave sis great exposure g4u.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I sent her some pictures of Uda's puppies that are pretty cute. Uda is a BRUSSELS GRIFFON.

She looks a lot like this


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The email idea is a good one. I'm not sure if she'll know how to do that.
> 
> She did some more work today. The home page has a poem written by her other brother  and she has listed her breeds. She still needs to add pictures and more. It's coming along.


She probably intends to do this, so this suggestion may be a dud on delivery: Make links to new pages for each breed listed.

Marci


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Marci, that is a good idea.  There are a couple of kennel sites I watch that have multiple breeds.  Since I'm only interested in one or two, I want to be able to go straight to that breed.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Marci said:


> She probably intends to do this, so this suggestion may be a dud on delivery: Make links to new pages for each breed listed.


Or, she could just make the picture change if she doesn't want to do a whole page dedicated to each breed. It's a pretty simple little javascript.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I talked to her today.  She liked the idea of one breed per page.  It's a good idea if she takes a page and describes each breeds traits and personalities.

How many people know if a Brussels Griffon is the dog for them? 

She also bought a domain name and 'lost' it.  I don't understand how she did that but she should have a receipt for it in her email somewhere.


----------

